# Cycling in Ft. Lauderdale FL



## superdog (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm going on a business trip to Ft. Lauderdale the week of May 23. I can't take my bike though. Does anybody know if there is bicycle rental available? Are there any recommended places to ride in that area. I don't know ther area at all. Any info would be appreciated.


----------

